# TTS Stolen Last Night



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys

Just posting on the off chance anybody sees my car that was stolen in the Stockport area last night. Expect it's for crime or parts the utter bastards.

If anyone has any info let me know please. Ta.
Matt


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That sucks, good luck getting it back.
Any ideas about how it happened?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Ah mate. Sorry to hear that. Bastards.

Hope you end up with a good outcome one way or another sir.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Thanks. They smashed the kitchen window and came in and took the keys. Never heard it startup and it's pretty growly.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear that pal,I live in Stockport myself so I will keep a eye out.Can I ask how the shits nicked it.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Really very sorry to hear about your loss. I've been there. An awful feeling when I drew the curtains one morning & there was nothing there, Absolutely dreadful. I now actually live in Stockport. Where are you?


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

GingerPrince said:


> Thanks. They smashed the kitchen window and came in and took the keys. Never heard it startup and it's pretty growly.


very sorry to hear that
didn't realise the TT was sought after by criminals, is this a common trend or just an unfortunate isolated event?


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

dids66 said:


> Sorry to hear that pal,I live in Stockport myself so I will keep a eye out.Can I ask how the shits nicked it.


Cheers mate. Smashed the back window of my kitchen in and took the key


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Sade1 said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. They smashed the kitchen window and came in and took the keys. Never heard it startup and it's pretty growly.
> ...


Police reckon it's for criminal use


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

jtray2006 said:


> Really very sorry to hear about your loss. I've been there. An awful feeling when I drew the curtains one morning & there was nothing there, Absolutely dreadful. I now actually live in Stockport. Where are you?


Cheers. Heaton moor


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear that 

Hope whatever happens you get it back or get a pay out to buy exact same

Always hide your keys people!


----------



## Sade1 (Aug 17, 2020)

wlondoner said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> Hope whatever happens you get it back or get a pay out to buy exact same
> 
> ...


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

One wonders, if online services can manage to implement two factor authentication, why is this not yet a feature on cars?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. Exactly the same happened to me (pretty similar car too) almost two years ago to the day.

Insurance gave me a generous settlement and I was back on the road in a couple of weeks in another TTS.

Original car turned up seriously damaged (I hope it hurt the guilty occupants) and then got fixed up by someone and sold on.

Your car would have been spotted and put on a list to try to steal, either for parts, crime or export.

Sad times.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Absolutely dispicable, wishing you a swift resolution.



spidey3 said:


> One wonders, if online services can manage to implement two factor authentication, why is this not yet a feature on cars?


I have actually wondered this too. Probably because cars are not particularly "personal", several people in your household may need to use it - open it or start it, and you wouldn't think twice about giving the key to e.g. a work colleague to go and move it like I did not long ago.

Saying that it would be very cool to at least have the choice, i.e. for someone that lives alone or wants to be the only person able to start the car, having to be in posession of a physical key and knowing a pin code or way cooler having the start button be a fingerprint reader.

Just like I can set a do-not-disturb on my phone so message alerts don't sound during the night, you could have the best of both worlds with TFA enabled automatically between a configurable window eg 11pm - 7am; this would likely be a deterrent in the vast majority of otherwise opportunist thefts.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

GingerPrince said:


> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that pal,I live in Stockport myself so I will keep a eye out.Can I ask how the shits nicked it.
> ...


Really sorry to hear about this. Utter scumbags. They have no idea how much anxiety and stress such an event can cause. Hope you've got GAP insurance, so at least you won't suffer financially. Personally, I prefer to invest in home security. If they can see from street level that you've got an alarm, security lights, etc, they will probably choose an easier target. Not easy if you live in a high risk area though, as some of these organised gangs are not easily deterred. I would at least keep the keys out of view, so at least they cannot count on a quick 'smash and grab'. However, once they are peering through your kitchen window it may well be too late.

Hope you get a replacement car sorted and return to normal life asap.


----------



## bperrott (Jan 20, 2019)

So sorry to hear this mate, would be absolutely gutted.

Really hope you get it back in one piece. Believe in karma it's a wonderful thing


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

GingerPrince said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just posting on the off chance anybody sees my car that was stolen in the Stockport area last night. Expect it's for crime or parts the utter bastards.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Sorry, to hear this, probably everybody's worst nightmare on here! Out of interest do you have any external Security lights CCTV camera's on your or an adjoining property?

Been thinking myself recently about getting a Ghost Immobiliser fitted that requires a sequence of buttons to be pressed before starting the vehicle. Anyone on here suggest a reputable product / fitter?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Been thinking myself recently about getting a Ghost Immobiliser fitted that requires a sequence of buttons to be pressed before starting the vehicle.


In anti gun and very criminal apologetic countries that are more concerned about criminal than the victim. Thats just asking them to go back in to the house to kick your teeth in until you give them the instructions.

I have seen this happen many times sadly.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the sympathetic replies guys. It really is utterly gutting losing the car. Took me ages to save up for and then get one exactly how I wanted it with extras etc.

I've not got gap insurance so I'm preparing for a fight with the insurance company


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

powerplay said:


> spidey3 said:
> 
> 
> > One wonders, if online services can manage to implement two factor authentication, why is this not yet a feature on cars?
> ...


There is actually a pretty simple solution for that, that many 2FA systems provide. You log in with your 2FA (e.g. key fob + password), then can have a series of one-time-use passwords sent by text message to the friend / valet / etc. Those one-time-use passwords are enough to park / retrieve the car, etc. or are perhaps time-limited to a few hours. Instead of using the permanent password + key fob like the owner does, they would use the one-time-use password + key fob.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> Vorsprung20 said:
> 
> 
> > Been thinking myself recently about getting a Ghost Immobiliser fitted that requires a sequence of buttons to be pressed before starting the vehicle.
> ...


I was referencing the ones which allow the vehicle to be driven 1km away and then shut the vehicle down, sure these will negate the above happening.

Pretty unfortunate if you have seen this happen many times, do you work for the old bill by any chance :?:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vorsprung20 said:


> I was referencing the ones which allow the vehicle to be driven 1km away and then shut the vehicle down, sure these will negate the above happening.
> 
> Pretty unfortunate if you have seen this happen many times, do you work for the old bill by any chance :?:


I am not from UK and Eng is not my 1st language so I dont know what does "working for old bill" mean. 

I do live in a country where high price car theft is not so uncommon and can get very violent. Standard practice here is to either make it so they dont even think about trying to steal it in your from your home. Or at least make sure that they get it over as quickly as possible so to leave you and your terrified family alone. Then you go to police or use your ghost programs once they are far away.

People tend to crack under pressure of getting arrested and will hurt you if it means getting a 40.000eur car out of it. You dont want them coming back and asking for your pinky finger to unlock the transmission fingerprint lock (like how some A8 models have). We had a situation where they came back and cut the guys finger in hurry so they can unlock the engine. Horror 

If its an immobilizer that works once they leave sure. Thats a nice one. But otherwise best deterant is the one where they dont even try.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

[/quote]

I am not from UK and Eng is not my 1st language so I dont know what does "working for old bill" mean. 

[/quote]

AKA The Police ! 

Think I will leave my key tonight on a Silver plate by the Front door, Don't want my fingers being chopped, the wife will be most displeased!


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Better to fit a tracker so the car can be found and perhaps the villains too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

jtray2006 said:


> Really very sorry to hear about your loss. I've been there. An awful feeling when I drew the curtains one morning & there was nothing there, Absolutely dreadful. I now actually live in Stockport. Where are you?


Me too, keys were in a coat hanging off a chair in the dining room... that was ten years ago. Thankfully I had GAP. Sorry to say this, but I think most of us learn the hard way... fit a house alarm and secondly, fit a key safe as well. VERY rare for crims to risk physical contact and if they can't get in easy and find the keys quick, most likely they wont bother.

Not long after I got a new S3 to replace the stolen car, they came back to try to nick that. They triggered the house alarm and I decided to have a go (I'm ex army, so know how to defend myself, wouldn't recommend it to others)... so I chased them out of the house and down the road in my boxers, tripping one of them and I then pinned the fecker down with a chokehold until plod arrived. He did time for it too. Justice, served 

Hope the fella was well insured. Horrible thing to happen, I know from experience what it feels like and the aggro of sorting everything out as well. Hope things get sorted soon mate. Seriously, fit a house alarm. If you have 40 or 50 thousand of car on your drive, surely it's worth protecting it and you...


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> jtray2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Not long after I got a new S3 to replace the stolen car, they came back to try to nick that. They triggered the house alarm and I decided to have a go (I'm ex army, so know how to defend myself, wouldn't recommend it to others)... so I chased them out of the house and down the road in my boxers, tripping one of them and I then pinned the fecker down with a chokehold until plod arrived. He did time for it too. Justice, served
> ...


Glad you got the fuckers second time. My dad did almost exactly the same thing a few years ago, think they were surprised to see somebody chasing them bollock naked down the road. again, justice very much served.

house alarm will definitely be fitted if I get enough from the insurance to buy something similar.

anyone had much experience trying to get the right amount from the insurance folk ?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

GingerPrince said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > jtray2006 said:
> ...


Hi,
Hope you get a good settlement figure to enable you to replace your car - like for like.
Make sure you get examples of similar cars - age, mileage & spec. to send to your insurers to defend the amount that you are claiming - especially if they lowball you!
Regarding house alarm - a few years back our neighbours house was badly ransacked in the middle of the day.
We spoke to the investigating police - as they came to ask if we heard or saw anything.
They ask if we had a house alarm - we did.
They asked if it was standalone or a monitored system - it was standalone.
The police politely informed us that they did not respond to standalone alarms - as they got too many false alarms.
They advised us to look at installing a monitored system.
I looked on the net and found a company - called The Alarm Monitoring Company!
They offered an upgrade to our existing system.
They installed a box in the hall that was connected to our existing alarm and the phone line.
The box has a built in sensitive microphone and loudspeaker.
If the alarm is triggered, their control room listens for a while to try to determine if it's the householder or robbers!
They then challenge the intruders over the loudspeaker and if they are robbers - let them know that the police are on their way.
We were told to choose two passwords - a normal one and a duress one.
If we just forget to disable the alarm on our return - we would give the normal password and all was fine.
If we gave the duress password - they would act normally and thank us for giving the correct password. But they would then call the police and let them know to attend silently.
I was working away from home a lot and we paid a little extra for a small key fob that my wife kept in the bedroom.
If she was in trouble - including medical emergency - she could press the button on the key fob to summon the control room.
Our house alarm was only on the ground floor - so we could set the alarm and then go upstairs to bed with it set.
If anybody broke in downstairs it would trigger the alarm and the process above!
No idea how much they charge to install a new alarm or upgrade an existing one, these days - but we were very happy with their service!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife can never find her car keys. My fear is someone holding gun to my head demanding the keys and my wife going .... Are they on the kitchen table? Have you tried the back room? They might be in my jacket pocket.....


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> My wife can never find her car keys. My fear is someone holding gun to my head demanding the keys and my wife going .... Are they on the kitchen table? Have you tried the back room? They might be in my jacket pocket.....


 :lol: :lol: 
You win internet today sir!!


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Mark Pred said:


> I chased them out of the house and down the road in my boxers, tripping one of them and I then pinned the fecker down with a chokehold until plod arrived.


Good work sir.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd say rather than focusing 100% cost on securing the car the home and keys should be more secure


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Keys are always in the same room I sleep, I would never leave them on those little hooks people use in hallways etc. Keep them close. lol


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Good news! Somebody saw my posts on Facebook and got in touch to say my car was in their shared house parking area so I've been and recovered it, still pristine!

Bad news. Audi want £1k to replace the keys and locks. Anyone know if I can get it cheaper or is this one of those "audi have to do it" things?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

very good news! you have been very lucky to recover it still pristine!
Regarding keylock, I believe there is no chance other than have it replaced by Audi


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

congrats on getting it back. Sorry that its going to cost you some money.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

GingerPrince said:


> Good news! Somebody saw my posts on Facebook and got in touch to say my car was in their shared house parking area so I've been and recovered it, still pristine!
> 
> Bad news. Audi want £1k to replace the keys and locks. Anyone know if I can get it cheaper or is this one of those "audi have to do it" things?


Hi,
Great news that you got it back.
Seems like the thieves may have left it parked for a few days to cool off - to see if it had a tracker fitted.
Will you not claim on your insurance for the locks ? - bearing in mind your premiums will already rise next year if you have already reported it as being stolen.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there any chance of some CCTV footage that might show who dumped it?


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

As @Steve2017TTS says......I would be looking at my insurance to cover the cost of the locks change.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Maybe look at parking it secure elsewhere (Garage)until you get the key situation sorted,assuming you only have the one key at the moment? There are guys that do the coding for dealers etc available, Good Luck and glad you got it back undamaged


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Get it finger printed. Buy a tracker.

Email this guy:
[email protected]

He can do New keys and locks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

CSI have been to fingerprint it already. It's locked up at work until I get a tracker fitted and keys / locks changed. I had already reported it stolen to the insurance but had said because I recovered it with no damage I wouldn't need to claim. Sounds like I might have to ring back and change that.

cheers Hogg, I'll email and ask what sort of money we're talking


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

GingerPrince said:


> Good news! Somebody saw my posts on Facebook and got in touch to say my car was in their shared house parking area so I've been and recovered it, still pristine!
> 
> Bad news. Audi want £1k to replace the keys and locks. Anyone know if I can get it cheaper or is this one of those "audi have to do it" things?


Great news! Have you asked a different Audi dealer so you can compare costs?

I might be talking nonsense but VW maybe able to do it too?


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Sorry to see this but glad you got it back.

They came for mine on Tuesday night In Middleton, I caught them breaking in, there was another break in for a TT in Failsworth 2 hours later too but the owner was out and took the keys with them.

Do you have any CCTV footage? Happy to share mine. It was the same people in a Silver Astra that came for mine and the one in Failsworth.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

I once had an Audi salesman tell me he helped a customer sort their keys out in a similar situation under the key insurance that is including when you buy an Audi from a main dealer. If you did then might be worth checking it. Sounds a bit far fetched but worth a check!


----------



## Fat Pete (Jul 2, 2020)

It may be worth checking your insurance policy as many companies include key cover without affecting your no claims.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

~Excellent news its been found with no signs of damage, hopefully CCTV has caught the Scum and are rightly punished. Have you had to claim on house insurance as well for them breaking in and taking the keys?


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

I didn't bother claiming on house insurance, was only £200 to put right, same as my excess.

Have claimed on car insurance for keys sorting.

Started looking at the auto watch ghost immobiliser https://autowatch.co.uk/veh-sec/ghost-2-menu and the rewire tracker - https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/gps-tr ... ar-tracker

Any opinions gratefully received


----------

